# Discus laying eggs



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all

This is the video I made with a pair of discus ... the red turquoise is a female ... This is a weekly thing but this time I caught in video with a good zoom

enjoy

YouTube - sexy discus


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool, looks like they lay lots of eggs. Have you had many surviving wigglers?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, great. 

Just subscribed to your videos btw, keep them coming!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What do you do with the babies?


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> What do you do with the babies?


Dear friend,
This is the most difficult part with discus fish.If an amateur succeeds in bringing up four or five well shape discus fish this is a great success.
Discus fish spawn quite often in big aquariums but the majority of the wrigglers die as they grow.Of course the pair must be taken in a separate tank if somebody wants to give the babies a chance.Not now because you cannot move the eggs without destroying them but since they started producing eggs,they will continue for a period of time.
Surely this is a wonderful moment to see that you have a pair and a good chance to check if the pair is fertile.I am waiting for some eggs to hatch in a few hours and I am very impatient.


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there Susan

Thanks !

The wigglers often survive a day or two. When they crack the eggs it is possible to see then moving, but when they start to swim, the other discus eat then, but not their parents. The female you see in the video do this almost every week. Her first mate was the blue white spotted, then the turquoise and now the blue diamond … I think I can call her Liz Taylor, lol.

Media . Thanks ! I think I was already your friend in the tube … cool !

Well, the babies never survive for long but some day I will try to separate the couple (to many work, lol)

Harry … yep, you know the thing … It’s a hard work to do breeding discus.

Thanks all !


----------



## IDF_MALAYSIA (Aug 7, 2009)

nice turqoise you have!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha! Music is great for this! Nice video, I'll subscribe now.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

nice discuses. did you breed them?


----------



## Heiko Bleher (Nov 11, 2008)

Ola Bruno,

como vai no Rio de Janeiro, minha cidade preferida (por isto eu tinha chamada minha companhia Aquarium Rio, a qual foi uma das mais famosas no mundo da aquariologia duruante 30 anos...), eu tambem so Carioca (mas um Carioca Alemao...). Muito bonito o video e seus peixes. Parabens. J'a leu meu livro que agora saio em Portugues?

I have just written to Bruno in Portuguese, because it is actually my preferred language - long before my native German... 

I wished him all the best with his nice pair of very typical Schmidt-Focke Tuerkis, soon more in my volume II about that strain.

All the very best,

always

Heiko Bleher
Aquapress Bleher - Home


----------



## Bruno (Jun 11, 2009)

Estou muito honrado com o elogio ... não e todo dia que uma autoridade mundial em acarás discos comenta um vídeo meu ... muito obrigado ! Ainda não li seu livro em português mas pretendo !

I feel very proud with that praise because its not every day that the worlds great discus expert make a comment in one of my videos ... thank you very much ! I did not read your book but I will, for sure !


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

seems like your water is good enough to rise babies but you need to separate the pair to the rest of the discus. Would be nice if you can do that in the same tank... Turks and other blue discus are good easy parents.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

nice discus...


----------

